#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεά οικοπέδου

## panmyr

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι και χρόνια πολλά. Εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους.

Έχω μια περίπτωση δωρεάς τμήματος οικοπέδου, που με έχει μπερδέψει.

Ο πελάτης μου έχει αγοράσει ένα οικόπεδο το 1979, στο οποίο υπήρχαν μέσα 4 κτίσματα.

Για 3 κτίσματα είχαν βγει άδειες στο όνομα του πατέρα του πελάτη μου ( ημερομηνίες αδειών 1968, 1969, 1975) και ένα κτίσμα ήταν προ του 55.

Το 1979 ο πελάτης μου αγοράζει το οικόπεδο από το προηγούμενο ιδιοκτήτη. Στην συνέχεια, το 1980, κάνει δωρεά στον αδελφό του, την μισή έκταση. Στο συμβόλαιο της δωρεάς περιγράφονται οι πλευρές την έκτασης που δωρίζεται, χωρίς να περιγράφονται και τα κτίσματα που βρίσκονται μέσα σε αυτή (ένα κτίσμα προ του 1955 και ένα κτίσμα με άδεια του 1967).

Ουσιαστικά αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, έχει γίνει κάτι σαν κατάτμηση, χωρίς να όμως να ληφθούν υπόψη τα κτίσματα. Να σημειώσω ότι με βάση το διαχωρισμό του οικοπέδου από τα δύο αδέλφια που έγινε το 1980 (ημερομηνία της δωρεάς), του κτίσμα προ του 1955, είναι το μισό στο ένα οικόπεδο και το μισό στο άλλο. Αυτή η πράξη έχει ισχύ όμως; Τα κτίσματα σε ποιόν ανήκουν; Ισχύουν όμως με αυτό τον τρόπο οι προϋποθέσεις του Ν. 690/48 Άρθρο 2, παρ.1 & 2 ;

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η δωρεά ισχύει ή είναι άκυρη, λόγω του ότι δεν αναφέρονται τα κτίσματα;

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα

----------

